# [SOLVED] mdstat all drives marked (S)

## pgu

After a shutdown and power on my raid came up in a strange state:

```
md126 : inactive sdd3[7](S) sdb3[8](S) sdc3[2](S) sdf3[6](S) sde3[4](S)

      9644836280 blocks super 1.2
```

My sda drive seem to have problems

```

[   15.474947] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x200 SErr 0x0 action 0x0

[   15.474950] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

[   15.474954] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

[   15.474960] ata1.00: cmd 60/08:48:00:88:e0/00:00:e8:00:00/40 tag 9 ncq 4096 in

                        res 41/40:08:00:88:e0/00:00:e8:00:00/00 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

[   15.474962] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

[   15.474963] ata1.00: error: { UNC }

[   15.476566] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   15.476580] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#9 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[   15.476584] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#9 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor] 

[   15.476587] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#9 Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed

[   15.476590] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#9 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 e8 e0 88 00 00 00 08 00

[   15.476593] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3907028992

```

I had drive failures before, but only one drive was affected. What is the safest and suggested method of resolving the problem when all drivers are labeled spare? Can I just assemble manually?

Also mdadm --examine says " md superblock detected on /dev/sda3" (the bad drive), but the state of all the other /dev/sdX3 is "State : clean", "Raid Devices" but there are no "Total Devices", "Active Devices", "Working Devices", Spare Devices". All checksums are correct.Last edited by pgu on Sun Aug 07, 2016 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frostschutz

 *pgu wrote:*   

> Also mdadm --examine says

 

Actual output for all devices please, stop renarrating things. We really can't tell anything from your post, not even the raid level...

Also show smartctl -a for all disks and run a smartctl -t long selftest on disks that look fine in SMART.

Also see if you can ddrescue sda to a new drive if it's not gone completely yet.

----------

## pgu

Here's the mdadm --examine output. There are three md devices across the three partitions on 6 drives (raid5):

```
livecd ~ # mdadm --examine /dev/sd[abcdef][123] >> /tmp/raid.status 

mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sda3.
```

```
/dev/sda1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 4f30c46d:a50d0ec2:cb201669:f728008a (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:17:53 2012

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

     Array Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

   Raid Devices : 6

  Total Devices : 6

Preferred Minor : 1

    Update Time : Sun Nov 29 12:08:59 2015

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 6

Working Devices : 6

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 6c7571a - correct

         Events : 112

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

   0     0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

   1     1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

   2     2       8       33        2      active sync   /dev/sdc1

   3     3       8       49        3      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   4     4       8       65        4      active sync   /dev/sde1

   5     5       8       81        5      active sync   /dev/sdf1

/dev/sda2:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : 197538d3:6c192c31:12944fc1:6d087033

           Name : livecd:2  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:38 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 48826368 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

     Array Size : 122063360 (116.41 GiB 124.99 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 48825344 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1024 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : b52420fe:e908672d:f0618802:3e0adf20

    Update Time : Wed Aug  3 19:45:44 2016

       Checksum : 365c7f76 - correct

         Events : 2569

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 0

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdb1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 4f30c46d:a50d0ec2:cb201669:f728008a (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:17:53 2012

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

     Array Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

   Raid Devices : 6

  Total Devices : 6

Preferred Minor : 1

    Update Time : Sun Nov 29 12:08:59 2015

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 6

Working Devices : 6

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 6c7572c - correct

         Events : 112

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

   0     0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

   1     1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

   2     2       8       33        2      active sync   /dev/sdc1

   3     3       8       49        3      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   4     4       8       65        4      active sync   /dev/sde1

   5     5       8       81        5      active sync   /dev/sdf1

/dev/sdb2:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : 197538d3:6c192c31:12944fc1:6d087033

           Name : livecd:2  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:38 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 48826368 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

     Array Size : 122063360 (116.41 GiB 124.99 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 48825344 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1024 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 58aee8e3:205d6787:88fe510c:ad42e43a

    Update Time : Wed Aug  3 19:45:44 2016

       Checksum : 99f4325f - correct

         Events : 2569

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 1

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdb3:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : d6ca93a9:bb92ca2a:90608e27:f1d0ce79

           Name : livecd:3  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:59 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 3857934512 (1839.61 GiB 1975.26 GB)

     Array Size : 9644833280 (9198.03 GiB 9876.31 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 3857933312 (1839.61 GiB 1975.26 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1200 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 90c24c35:a7c18ade:a599c650:4f447e8c

    Update Time : Thu Aug  4 11:38:11 2016

       Checksum : 1c6134ba - correct

         Events : 2749142

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 1

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdc1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 4f30c46d:a50d0ec2:cb201669:f728008a (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:17:53 2012

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

     Array Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

   Raid Devices : 6

  Total Devices : 6

Preferred Minor : 1

    Update Time : Sun Nov 29 12:08:59 2015

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 6

Working Devices : 6

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 6c7573e - correct

         Events : 112

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     2       8       33        2      active sync   /dev/sdc1

   0     0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

   1     1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

   2     2       8       33        2      active sync   /dev/sdc1

   3     3       8       49        3      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   4     4       8       65        4      active sync   /dev/sde1

   5     5       8       81        5      active sync   /dev/sdf1

/dev/sdc2:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : 197538d3:6c192c31:12944fc1:6d087033

           Name : livecd:2  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:38 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 48826368 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

     Array Size : 122063360 (116.41 GiB 124.99 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 48825344 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1024 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 32a3e165:7ff3ca90:2cb80960:cbccdf99

    Update Time : Wed Aug  3 19:45:44 2016

       Checksum : d8040154 - correct

         Events : 2569

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 2

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdc3:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : d6ca93a9:bb92ca2a:90608e27:f1d0ce79

           Name : livecd:3  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:59 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 3857934512 (1839.61 GiB 1975.26 GB)

     Array Size : 9644833280 (9198.03 GiB 9876.31 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 3857933312 (1839.61 GiB 1975.26 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1200 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 5fd0747c:21b76961:587e5152:e5bdfe5a

    Update Time : Thu Aug  4 11:38:11 2016

       Checksum : b6739645 - correct

         Events : 2749142

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 2

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdd1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 4f30c46d:a50d0ec2:cb201669:f728008a (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:17:53 2012

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

     Array Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

   Raid Devices : 6

  Total Devices : 6

Preferred Minor : 1

    Update Time : Sun Nov 29 12:08:59 2015

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 6

Working Devices : 6

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 6c75750 - correct

         Events : 112

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     3       8       49        3      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   0     0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

   1     1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

   2     2       8       33        2      active sync   /dev/sdc1

   3     3       8       49        3      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   4     4       8       65        4      active sync   /dev/sde1

   5     5       8       81        5      active sync   /dev/sdf1

/dev/sdd2:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : 197538d3:6c192c31:12944fc1:6d087033

           Name : livecd:2  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:38 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 48826368 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

     Array Size : 122063360 (116.41 GiB 124.99 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 48825344 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1024 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : b45ca60c:3cc1e414:62f34d8d:b951ab58

    Update Time : Wed Aug  3 19:45:44 2016

       Checksum : eef248bb - correct

         Events : 2569

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 3

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdd3:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : d6ca93a9:bb92ca2a:90608e27:f1d0ce79

           Name : livecd:3  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:59 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 3857934512 (1839.61 GiB 1975.26 GB)

     Array Size : 9644833280 (9198.03 GiB 9876.31 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 3857933312 (1839.61 GiB 1975.26 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1200 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 32aecd64:ffe3ada4:473b8a8b:33c24bb3

    Update Time : Thu Aug  4 11:38:11 2016

       Checksum : 73966239 - correct

         Events : 2749142

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 3

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sde1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 4f30c46d:a50d0ec2:cb201669:f728008a (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:17:53 2012

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

     Array Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

   Raid Devices : 6

  Total Devices : 6

Preferred Minor : 1

    Update Time : Sun Nov 29 12:08:59 2015

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 6

Working Devices : 6

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 6c75762 - correct

         Events : 112

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     4       8       65        4      active sync   /dev/sde1

   0     0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

   1     1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

   2     2       8       33        2      active sync   /dev/sdc1

   3     3       8       49        3      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   4     4       8       65        4      active sync   /dev/sde1

   5     5       8       81        5      active sync   /dev/sdf1

/dev/sde2:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : 197538d3:6c192c31:12944fc1:6d087033

           Name : livecd:2  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:38 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 48826368 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

     Array Size : 122063360 (116.41 GiB 124.99 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 48825344 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1024 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 02d7c943:61e9e97e:ae62bbb4:3df020da

    Update Time : Wed Aug  3 19:45:44 2016

       Checksum : 38fdf8fd - correct

         Events : 2569

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 4

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sde3:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : d6ca93a9:bb92ca2a:90608e27:f1d0ce79

           Name : livecd:3  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:59 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 3857934512 (1839.61 GiB 1975.26 GB)

     Array Size : 9644833280 (9198.03 GiB 9876.31 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 3857933312 (1839.61 GiB 1975.26 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1200 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 7c7df45b:80935663:d7ce47e8:6c6baf9a

    Update Time : Thu Aug  4 11:38:11 2016

       Checksum : 6d871dca - correct

         Events : 2749142

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 4

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdf1:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 0.90.00

           UUID : 4f30c46d:a50d0ec2:cb201669:f728008a (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:17:53 2012

     Raid Level : raid1

  Used Dev Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

     Array Size : 131008 (127.96 MiB 134.15 MB)

   Raid Devices : 6

  Total Devices : 6

Preferred Minor : 1

    Update Time : Sun Nov 29 12:08:59 2015

          State : clean

 Active Devices : 6

Working Devices : 6

 Failed Devices : 0

  Spare Devices : 0

       Checksum : 6c75774 - correct

         Events : 112

      Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State

this     5       8       81        5      active sync   /dev/sdf1

   0     0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1

   1     1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1

   2     2       8       33        2      active sync   /dev/sdc1

   3     3       8       49        3      active sync   /dev/sdd1

   4     4       8       65        4      active sync   /dev/sde1

   5     5       8       81        5      active sync   /dev/sdf1

/dev/sdf2:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : 197538d3:6c192c31:12944fc1:6d087033

           Name : livecd:2  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:38 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 48826368 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

     Array Size : 122063360 (116.41 GiB 124.99 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 48825344 (23.28 GiB 25.00 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1024 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : 90cba2d5:278d7c20:6355c2a6:f4f13e32

    Update Time : Wed Aug  3 19:45:44 2016

       Checksum : b68e85be - correct

         Events : 2569

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 5

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

/dev/sdf3:

          Magic : a92b4efc

        Version : 1.2

    Feature Map : 0x0

     Array UUID : d6ca93a9:bb92ca2a:90608e27:f1d0ce79

           Name : livecd:3  (local to host livecd)

  Creation Time : Fri Nov 30 22:19:59 2012

     Raid Level : raid5

   Raid Devices : 6

 Avail Dev Size : 3857934512 (1839.61 GiB 1975.26 GB)

     Array Size : 9644833280 (9198.03 GiB 9876.31 GB)

  Used Dev Size : 3857933312 (1839.61 GiB 1975.26 GB)

    Data Offset : 2048 sectors

   Super Offset : 8 sectors

   Unused Space : before=1968 sectors, after=1200 sectors

          State : clean

    Device UUID : bf1a173f:f5c3670f:6916fa7e:716c0227

    Update Time : Thu Aug  4 11:38:11 2016

       Checksum : 1fc0341a - correct

         Events : 2749142

         Layout : left-symmetric

     Chunk Size : 512K

   Device Role : Active device 5

   Array State : AAAAAA ('A' == active, '.' == missing, 'R' == replacing)

```

----------

## frostschutz

That doesn't look too bad... 

What does your mdadm.conf look like?

What happens if you stop and assemble this RAID?

```

mdadm --stop /dev/md126

mdadm --assemble /dev/md126 /dev/sd[bcdef]3

```

----------

## pgu

Thank you for you reply. I haven't tried yet. My initial questian was if such a manual assembly is safe in this state. I removed the old drive and I've put it into a different system and I see the following errors in smartct

```
Error 270 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 32193 hours (1341 days + 9 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:08:46.200  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  ec 00 01 00 00 00 00 00      00:08:46.197  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  60 00 08 08 08 04 40 00      00:08:46.195  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 08 08 04 40 00      00:08:46.194  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 08 08 04 40 00      00:08:46.194  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 269 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 32193 hours (1341 days + 9 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:08:43.234  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 00 18 00 40 00      00:08:43.226  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 00 0a 00 40 00      00:08:43.225  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 f8 0b 00 40 00      00:08:43.225  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 f0 0b 00 40 00      00:08:43.225  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 268 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 32193 hours (1341 days + 9 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:08:40.204  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 01 00 00 00 40 00      00:08:40.203  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 01 00 00 00 40 00      00:08:40.203  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 01 00 00 00 40 00      00:08:40.203  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 01 00 00 00 40 00      00:08:40.203  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 267 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 32193 hours (1341 days + 9 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 80 07 04 40 00      00:08:38.030  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:08:37.076  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:08:37.076  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 08 00 00 40 00      00:08:37.075  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 00 00 00 40 00      00:08:37.075  READ FPDMA QUEUED

Error 266 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 32192 hours (1341 days + 8 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 00 ff ff ff 0f  Error: UNC at LBA = 0x0fffffff = 268435455

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  60 00 08 ff ff ff 4f 00      00:08:16.805  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 80 07 04 40 00      00:08:16.805  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 08 80 07 04 40 00      00:08:16.804  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 02 08 08 00 40 00      00:08:16.804  READ FPDMA QUEUED

  60 00 02 00 08 00 40 00      00:08:16.804  READ FPDMA QUEUED
```

I have a replacement and my current plan is to

Run a long selftest on the new drive (done, no errors reported)

Partition the new drive as the old one (done)

Power up system with new drive

Add sda1/sda2 to the working sets

Assemble sd[b-f]3 manually

Add sda3 if  successful

My question is if this is a safe thing to do in this state?

----------

## pgu

I can't get to my mdadm.conf at the moment.

----------

## frostschutz

Yes, you can do it that way, good luck.

----------

## pgu

Thanks. Actually it came up and recognized the RAID when I booted with the replacement disk. Added the new drive and now it's back in its normal operational state.

----------

## frostschutz

That's great. You should have a look at your mdadm.conf even so, if it's too verbose it can prevent successful assembly sometimes.

In my experience simple mdadm.conf works best, example:

```
MAILADDR your@address

ARRAY /dev/md0 UUID=d8b8b4e5:e47b2e45:2093cd36:f654020d
```

You don't need name= metadata= or specific disk lists. The UUID alone is good.

----------

